# Stolen: Invicta Lupah Meteorite Model *2470 (Orlando FL)



## doohic722

This watch was left at the bennigans on I-drive and westwood blvd near sea world in Orlando FL. After a long day at sea world I took my watch off to eat and was so tired that I forgot my boxed food and prized watch on the table. I went back for the watch and the employees tell me it is not there but I know I left it there.

The watch listed below is the exact watch, when it went missing it had the yellow/tan osterich band.

Please keep an eye out for this watch it is very valuable to me and id be willing to give a cash reward.

If anyone is selling a similar watch I would be interested.


----------



## mike375

Hi, there is one of these watches if your still looking, listed on ebay by seller mike375 and comes complete with all 4 bands and is the limited edition of 1000 model! Dont miss your chance if your still looking!


----------



## doohic722

thanks for the notice, I am watching your auction, all though its out of my price range right now... Unfortunately I am not getting paid at work so gotta be careful where I spend my money. The watch listed here I paid $350 brand new (no diamond bezel and only the black alligator band), so 1K plus is a little to much. 

Do you happen to run a pawn shop? My gut tells me my watch made it to a pawn shop here in the Orlando area but I cant get anyone to help me.. I have a list of about 40 pawn shops but its overwhelming to start calling all of them. If they are running a legit business I have been told they have to record what they buy from people and who they buy it from? Just wondering if you knew anything about that? I called the police and they were as useful as a one legged waitress and IHOP (partial credit to larry the cable guy)


----------



## Dragoon

Dooh,

Just thought I would let you know that contacting police and scouring pawn shops is probably not going to be much help for your situation. Your watch was not stolen.
You left it in a public place and as such, I believe, it is in the public domain.

In other words, no foul play was involved. Whomever found it is the legal owner of your watch. So, even if it found it s way to a pawn shop, it would not technically be a case of theft.

Well, I am probably not telling you anything you have not considered. But, just thought I would chime in.

I do have a few meteorite lupah pieces , big date meteorite LE models without the diamonds, if you are interested. Let me know.


----------



## V8

Dragoon said:


> Dooh,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that contacting police and scouring pawn shops is probably not going to be much help for your situation. Your watch was not stolen.
> You left it in a public place and as such, I believe, it is in the public domain.
> 
> In other words, no foul play was involved. Whomever found it is the legal owner of your watch. So, even if it found it s way to a pawn shop, it would not technically be a case of theft.


So leaving your car in a public parking lot makes it free for the taking?, taking something that doesn't belong to you is theft, plain and simple. So yes, his watch was stolen, it was taken by someone who didn't own it.

Found items are supposed to be turned into the police where a report will be filed and if the item isn't claim for a certain amount of time then it becomes the property of the person who found it.


----------



## philipa42000

Dragoon said:


> Dooh,
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that contacting police and scouring pawn shops is probably not going to be much help for your situation. Your watch was not stolen.
> You left it in a public place and as such, I believe, it is in the public domain.
> 
> In other words, no foul play was involved. Whomever found it is the legal owner of your watch. So, even if it found it s way to a pawn shop, it would not technically be a case of theft.


:-d:-d:-d:-d

(little boy) Dad look over there, someone left a bicycle by that metal rack. In fact I see 10 bycicles, and no one around.
(Dad) O gee that is great son! Let's pick them up. Nice job spotting unattended propety that someone else owns. As long as it is in a public place you can take it!
(little boy) Goody!

Whoever found the watch should have reported it to the restaurant. It is obviously the right thing to do.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## doohic722

bump for the hell of it.. still feeling lost without my favorite watch.. haha


----------



## DropLock

Sorry to hear about your loss.

I don't know what the laws may be in the U.S. but for what it's worth in Australia the law states that if a citizen finds an item in such a fashion and pockets it it is considered theft. - Theft from "persons unknown" and technically the item should be handed to the police and if not collected by the lawful owner within some set period of time (can't recall how long but probably not more than 3 months) then the finder can collect it and then becomes the lawful owner.


----------



## deepcdvr

Man, that sucks. <|

Just saw a very similar watch at the airport in Norfolk, Va. Black band, though..


----------



## Dragoon

Just thought I would add to my original statement. 

I do not think that it is appropriate to take something that is not your property, regardless if it is left in public. I agree that the item SHOULD of been turned into the establishment where it was left and the original owner SHOULD of been able to come back and pick it up.

No, I do not think that bicycles that are left in the bike rack are fair game and open season to anyone who would like them. But, if you do not lock your bicycle to the bicycle rack then sometimes it will get taken. (sometimes it will get taken even if it is locked.)

The reality as I have noticed it is that things do get taken...good or bad...right or wrong. That is the reality however unpleasant it may be.

I am not being judgemental on this, just stating the way it is.

We all would love to live in a perfect world, but, as such, it does not make it perfect.

Best of luck in finding your watch.


----------



## doohic722

wow fellas.. It's been a long time! I'm so pumped right now. After more than two and a half years this model resurfaced on ebay and your looking at the new owner! Ahhhhh I'm so pumped!


----------



## Dragoon

Big Congrats! I know how much you wanted one of these!


----------



## doohic722

thanks, its been a long road. I've seen every other version of this model come up, the rose, mother of pearl, diamonds.. but never the straight stainless and big meteorite face. I've only ever seen two and I've purchased both! lol.. Although someone is enjoying the first one I bought.


----------

